# Sleeping V doesn't like to be disturbed



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone else's V growl/snap when they're disturbed while sleeping? My Charlie loves to lay on my legs when Im laying in bed, leaving me very little room and putting pressure on my back (he's a big V)...so, my kids (ages 16, 14 & 12) will move him off my legs and he'll growl at them. He even does it when they hug him Good Night. It started out with more of a grumble but it's become more of a bark/snap at them. We try telling him NO and he'll lick them afterwards but still, it worries me that he's gotten worse. His mom was kind of an unpredictable dog, biting her people if they touched her back end while she slept. I'm wondering if all V's are like this or it's something he's inherited from his mom. Any input you have would be much appreciated. :smile


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No not all Vs are like this.
And aggression does run in bloodlines. 
Both of my females, and my current adopted male vizsla could be rolled around, and moved in their sleep. 
They just don't have it in their nature to snap, or growl at a family member.
My past male Cash, had to be told to move. He did not like to be disturbed when sleeping. 

Your dog sounds like he is guarding you, if this is only happening when he is resting on you. I would have probably shoved him off my lap, if this happened. 
A clear meaning, that it's unacceptable behavior on his part. I would not have kids coming up to him, when he is sleeping on you. Have him get down, then they can say goodnight. 
Them getting to lay with us, is a luxury, that not all vizslas can handle. Some stay very sweet, but others let it go to their head and get very bossy.
My female June can nap with me, but as a rule she can't sleep in my bed overnight. If I let her, her princess attitude comes out, and she becomes very bossy with the other dogs.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

First, this behavior sounds predictable, right? He gets grouchy when disturbed. It's unclear if he's guarding you or himself, frankly. The easy solution is to not disturb him or not allow him to do the things that require disturbance. If he does, you need to correct it sufficiently so he gets the message that you;re the one who gets grouchy when he does these things, and appeal to their need to please.

Also, you didn't specify how old Charlie is, but whenever a dog complains (at any age) you should consider the possibility of some physical reason, if, for instance, he's older, he might be developing arthritis and finds the movement painful, so this might be a pain response. Next time you're at the vet, discuss this and let them check for any physical abnormalities that could account for the behavior.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My 2 1/2 yr. old will moan if I move him, but so far no growls or nips. That is when he'd be sleeping on the floor!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two probably would growl if suddenly disturbed by being shoved whilst sleeping, in all honesty I probably would too. I've always told my kids, let the dogs know before you lay hands on them ( when they're sleeping) that you're coming in.


----------



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for your input! I really appreciate it!

Charlie is 3 years old and has always slept with me and I'd like to say that's the only time he grumbles and growls (when he's in bed for the night) but he does it everywhere he's sleeping. Even if he's not laying on me.  

We do let him know that we're hugging/moving him, so that he's not startled. And we tell him to move but he doesn't always listen and that's when we move him. As I'm typing this, it sounds like Charlie is in charge, doesn't it? Or at least not as well trained as he should be, because he should listen. 

I think part of it is that I'm surprised at his reaction and secondly I don't know how firm to be with him because he's so sensitive, if that makes sense. 

Thank you again for your help on this!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A lot of people have problems with discipline, they somehow confuse it with abuse. I'd be really firm here, so if he doesn't like to be moved when asleep but still needs to, have him move. Clap your hands, get his attention, and raise your voice, tell him to "Move!' or whatever command you have for that.

Being a good leader requires leadership, which means taking control. They are not people, they do not respond to these things the way we do...the the contrary, they find the lack of leadership or "Power"/authority very confusing and anxiety provoking.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

I can only tell you that in my 50 years of owning Vizslas I never had one that was not a sweetheart but had other breeds that were not This is one instance in which you may have to show him who's the boss and words may not be enough. There's a lot of fancy talk about positive reinforcement and a lot of bull about using some force in teaching things to your dog. You don't have to seriously hurt them but some show of immediate force and discomfort may do the trick.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that it's telling when you say "he's so sensitive". You need to worry less about his sensitivity and more about the long term consequences of his having his way. You need to be a bit more of the authority and show him who's in charge.

When he's asleep and in the way, wake him with your voice and have him move. Just do it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

If my dogs are soundly sleeping, dreaming, talking in their sleep (growling or barking or running) I do not disturb them... I Have always heard "Let sleeping dogs Lie"
but this reference does not apply if they are ON top me ( they do not tend to sleep that soundly on me).


----------



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your great advice! I'm definitely going to work on being more firm with him!


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

My dog did this for a while. I couldnt move an inch. it got bad at one moment and would growl in my face. But I had to show him who was alpha. At the first sign I would get firm and kick him off my bed and send him to his own. My bed not his. He did the same with the couch for a little bit so i would kick him off the couch and send him to his bed. My couch not his. Hes only allowed on the bed and couch if invited. Hope this helps


----------



## PhilNell (Oct 2, 2021)

charliesfamily said:


> Does anyone else's V growl/snap when they're disturbed while sleeping? My Charlie loves to lay on my legs when Im laying in bed, leaving me very little room and putting pressure on my back (he's a big V)...so, my kids (ages 16, 14 & 12) will move him off my legs and he'll growl at them. He even does it when they hug him Good Night. It started out with more of a grumble but it's become more of a bark/snap at them. We try telling him NO and he'll lick them afterwards but still, it worries me that he's gotten worse. His mom was kind of an unpredictable dog, biting her people if they touched her back end while she slept. I'm wondering if all V's are like this or it's something he's inherited from his mom. Any input you have would be much appreciated. :smile


Hi
Only see your post now. We have the same situation with Brixton. The aggression when touched while sleeping is hectic and in gets worse. Have you sorted Charlie's issue out yet?


----------

